# are catfish livebearers?



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

anyone know if cat fish are live bearers?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They are egg layers. Livebearers are Guppies, Mollies, Swordtails, Platies, ......


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

ok thanku i wasnt too sure but i thought that though


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have never encountered a livebearing catfish - there are certainly none in the aquarium hobby. I doubt there are any in nature, but we always learn new things...
It's a breeding strategy that has evolved in a few unrelated families of fish. Goodeid livebearers even have an umbilical cord structure that is very different from ours, but works as well. 
Guppies, swords etc have eggs fertilized internally that stay in the mother til they hatch, with no exchange.


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah i have guppies that have had fry but thanks haha


----------

